# How about some pictures of Wood Boxes



## jotulburner (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought it would be nice to see different ideas for wood boxes. I bet some of the members of this forum have interesting and unique designs.  Please post Pics of yours. Thanks


----------



## SKIN052 (Oct 3, 2011)

Kinda blends in with the back ground but this is what I got out of a sheet of 3/4'' plywood. 4'L x 18"W x 2'H I have since added a few supports so I can pile a weeks worth in there.


----------



## jotulburner (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice like the size.


----------



## Remmy122 (Oct 3, 2011)

I might have to borrow your idea, my hearth has a strange cut out in the brick that I never know what to do with, that could be the trick!


----------



## DuckDog (Oct 4, 2011)

Not so much a box as a ring....

My wife bought me this for Christmas last year.  Super cool, imo.  It was hand forged by a local blacksmith.  It holds about 2 average days of wood.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 4, 2011)

That must make a mess though?

I have a plywood box, forget the size, but it's around 18" x20x20 or so.  I put it on caster wheels.

Push it out the front door to the wood pile on teh porch, fill it up and push it back inside to by the fire.  I put an old towel at the bottom to soak up moisture from melting snow.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 4, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> That must make a mess though?
> 
> I have a plywood box, forget the size, but it's around 18" x20x20 or so.  I put it on caster wheels.
> 
> Push it out the front door to the wood pile on teh porch, fill it up and push it back inside to by the fire.  I put an old towel at the bottom to soak up moisture from melting snow.


At least in my case, my wife would prefer an aesthetically pleasing rack where she can clean up the mess daily vs a box.

There is typically a little mess here or there that needs cleaned up anyways so she already has the sweeper out.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 4, 2011)

Built out of scrap tongue and groove pine boards I had left over.

Has a plastic bin -- originally to contain any water that would come off the snow or ice as my wood was under tarps in Year One. Now the plastic tote helps contain the dirt, bark, mess that comes off the wood. 

A separate side allows me to store my kindling, paper, lighter, Super Cedars, etc. 

Hooks are on the side for my gloves, flashlight, IR thermometer, etc.


----------



## basswidow (Oct 4, 2011)

No picture,

I just use a big Tupperware storage bin,  like you can buy at the home depot.  It's big - like 50 gal size.  It will hold a full 24 hour's worth of wood in the dead cold of winter.  I only burn half of it on early season days.  I like it because it keeps all the dust and crud off the floor (very clean).  It also protects my wood floors.  I got it in a gun metal gray color that matches the stone on my hearth.  Oh yeah -  it was cheap.  During the summer - I put it in the garage and store my chainsaws and processing stuff in it.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine was a hand me down, it's been around and it shows!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 5, 2011)

Made this one out of sheet-metal at my shop. its good for the chunks and stuff to for the shoulder season.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 5, 2011)

I looked for a long time to find something right for the living room.  I wanted something that wasn't too 'ornate' and fit 18" splits.  I could make it myself but didn't want to spend the time.  I started looking at racks but didn't want an open bottom.  It amazes me that about 95% of the indoor racks are open at the bottom...no tray, no nothing!  What a mess!  So I started looking for various types of boxes or crates.  If you are looking to purchase I suggest looking for outdoor planters.  They are about the only line of products big enough to hold a day or more worth of splits.  A bit pricey but, I settled on this one instead of the larger rectangular one of the same design: http://www.chiasso.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=55540

I may spruce it up a bit with a few of these: http://www.pattonscorp.com/catalog/...Iron-Flowers-and-Leaves/c49_192_87/index.html
or these: http://www.frankmorrow.com/Products/index.cfm?displayGrouping=1&displayCategory=55&&StartRow;=17


----------



## steeltowninwv (Oct 5, 2011)

158 dollars. ..I need to get in the wood box business


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 5, 2011)

Been using this for many years.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 5, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Been using this for many years.



Saw one exactly like that on Craigslist for $30 yesterday.


----------



## DuckDog (Oct 6, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> *That must make a mess though?*
> I have a plywood box, forget the size, but it's around 18" x20x20 or so.  I put it on caster wheels.
> 
> Push it out the front door to the wood pile on teh porch, fill it up and push it back inside to by the fire.  I put an old towel at the bottom to soak up moisture from melting snow.



No mess really.  I try to knock off any dirt and loose bark when I stack it and cover my stacks with a sheet of plywood to keep the snow off.  Sure there may be a little to sweep up from under it but really nothing at all.


----------



## AppalachianStan (Dec 15, 2011)

I had nothing better to do today so I finally got around to building my wood box.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 15, 2011)

The only pic I have of mine was when I was working on my kin'lin stash.  It is a Vermont Castings.  I wanted to go bigger but the wife vetoed it.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 15, 2011)

AppalachianStan said:
			
		

> I had nothing better to do today so I finally got around to building my wood box.



Are those eco bricks underneath the box?


----------



## gzecc (Dec 15, 2011)

Old box from the garage. I like it, fortunate the wife does too!


----------



## AppalachianStan (Dec 15, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> AppalachianStan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Dec 15, 2011)

Built this one out of a bunch of oak flooring I picked up at  a yard sale for a couple bucks.  It has been sitting around doing exactly what I bought it for.  Waiting for the right project.   Got the basic design off of a youtube video and went with it.  Stained it to try to make it fit in a little better and hung a drape in the back to protect the wall. 

It holds about 3-4 days of wood depending on the weather and I have to say it is one of the best improvements I have made.  Before I used an outdoor box on the deck and everytime I needed to reload I had to open the door a couple times and bring in  armloads.  It made a mess of the carpet EVERY time no matter how careful I was.  Now I bring in it once every few days and run the vacuum a lot less.   The other benefit is that the wood gets a chance to warm up to room temp and dry out any remaining surface moisture.   

All in all I'm pleased with the arrangement.  Looks like I'm due for a reload.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 15, 2011)

DuckDog said:
			
		

> Not so much a box as a ring....
> 
> My wife bought me this for Christmas last year.  Super cool, imo.  It was hand forged by a local blacksmith.  It holds about 2 average days of wood.



I got to say that really pulls off an awsome look!


----------



## Wingman (Dec 15, 2011)

I turned two of these:





in to this:


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Dec 15, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> DuckDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An awesome look indeed but WAY too clean for my lifestyle and habits.   :-/


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 15, 2011)

DuckDog said:
			
		

> Not so much a box as a ring....
> 
> My wife bought me this for Christmas last year.  Super cool, imo.  It was hand forged by a local blacksmith.  It holds about 2 average days of wood.



I have that exact same ring, you sure a local guy did it?  I think I bough mine at Lowes or somewhere like that.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 15, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Been using this for many years.



We use one just like that. My mother bought it somewhere and gave it to us a few years ago. It is nice hold about two stove loads in it and holds the mess. It just made it into the picture below.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 15, 2011)

DuckDog

Sweeeeet.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 15, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Built out of scrap tongue and groove pine boards I had left over.
> 
> Has a plastic bin -- originally to contain any water that would come off the snow or ice as my wood was under tarps in Year One. Now the plastic tote helps contain the dirt, bark, mess that comes off the wood.
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 15, 2011)

SKIN052

Hey, that looks cool. Rustic and functional.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 15, 2011)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> Mine was a hand me down, it's been around and it shows!



Looks perfect too.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 15, 2011)

Wingman, Very friggen cool man!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 15, 2011)

Ooops. Didn't know when I quoted it would duplicate the pictures. Sorry.   Try to take them out.


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 15, 2011)

I just been fillin' up the hearth extension to just under the level of the door's swing--anyone thing this is an issue?  The wood barely changes temp.

S


----------



## Agent (Dec 15, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> I just been fillin' up the hearth extension to just under the level of the door's swing--anyone thing this is an issue?  The wood barely changes temp.
> 
> S


Embers would be the only thing to be concerned about.  Speaking for myself, I make quite a mess on a daily basis.  
Pine is another.  Warm it up, and it'll ooze pitch on the nice tile.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 16, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flatbed, I think it is a duplicate!


----------



## tickbitty (Dec 16, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> AppalachianStan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And a stack of encyclopedias next to it?!
(I have a bunch of those in the shed that the previous owners left... hmmmm... eco books?!)


----------



## woodmiser (Dec 16, 2011)

Right now I'm just using a black plastic tub but I keep going to the local auction waiting for a nice interesting box. They always have steamer chests but we want something a little more contemporary.


----------



## sblat (Dec 16, 2011)

DuckDog said:
			
		

> Not so much a box as a ring....
> 
> My wife bought me this for Christmas last year.  Super cool, imo.  It was hand forged by a local blacksmith.  It holds about 2 average days of wood.




Not to high jack a post, but Duck, those are some big splits in that 27.  I have a T5 and burn quite a bit smaller wood, does it handle that size just fine?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 17, 2011)

Crate we receive blast cabinet window glasses in.... Sanded a bit...perfect for splits and kindlin'


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 17, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> The only pic I have of mine was when I was working on my kin'lin stash.  It is a Vermont Castings.  I wanted to go bigger but the wife vetoed it.



Where can I get one of these?


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 17, 2011)

WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> Where can I get one of these?


It has been discontinued.  Might find one on ebay or craigslist.

http://www.homeportfolio.com/catalog/Product.jhtml?prodId=5904


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 17, 2011)

DuckDog said:
			
		

> Not so much a box as a ring....
> 
> My wife bought me this for Christmas last year.  Super cool, imo.  It was hand forged by a local blacksmith.  It holds about 2 average days of wood.


Nice.....looks like something out of a magazine


----------



## wetwood (Dec 18, 2011)

Not fancy, this is a scrounged box I was going to take apart for the plywood, but thanks to this thread I had the idea to make a wood box out of it. After the burning season I think I'll stain it to mach the trim of the room and save the JD emblem in the process.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is my setup:  45 pounds of mig-welded 3/4" steel bar.  Should outlast my grandchildren's grandchildren!

Bought this a few years ago.  Doesn't hold a huge volume of wood, but I love the sturdiness!







And here it is with the hearth included in the shot:


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 20, 2011)

My wood holder looks a lot like Duckdogs' ring. I got mine at a yard sale. It is slightly broken but with wood in it it is stable. It allows good airflow so that the wood dries, but it doesn't hold any of the dirt or bits of bark that fall off. This would be a mess on a carpet, but on the tile floor it isn't a big deal to vacuum up the mess.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 21, 2011)

gd9704 said:
			
		

> Here is my setup:  45 pounds of mig-welded 3/4" steel bar.  Should outlast my grandchildren's grandchildren!



I like this.  Unique.  Sturdy.  I love sturdy!!


----------



## phatfarmerbob (Dec 23, 2011)

heres mine...


----------

